# bob sikes 11/2



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Went out tonight and it was a pretty slow night but did manage to get one bull red. I was the only one in the group of 5 people to have a run and to land one. I'm guessing 38 inches since I lost my tape measure. We still had a fun night even though it was cold and windy.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice looking catch! :thumbsup:
Weather is cooler now and the white grunts are everywhere around structure and deeper water grass beds so it's dinner time for big red. Get your 40+ lb. line out guys, they're gonna be some fat reds this winter. I just want the ones for the skillet but it's sure fun to reel in a freight train every once in a while :yes:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go there man!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work on a challenging night.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice catch man. We'll be out there tonight, hopefully to continue our streak...


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks hopefully they are there tonight. Good luck
I'm probably gonna hit up one of my secret spots tonight going for slots and black drum.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I was at a dock on Deer Point last night and had one run on a menhaden but didn't set the hook. It was bit off just below the head, might have been a small shark?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I was at a dock on Deer Point last night and had one run on a menhaden but didn't set the hook. It was bit off just below the head, might have been a small shark?


It could of been a shark but there is a decent amount of other fish it could of been. I've had blue fish do the same thing along with specks biting a fish almost in half.

Tonight I didn't catch anything but my buddy hooked up on a nice fish but lost it from having the drag to tight. It was probably a decent red.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I was using a penn 320 level wind, fee spool on with the clicker. It did the take a little drag then stop, take some more, then started on a decent run. I'm thinking either blue or small shark. Either would have been fine by me at the point. Probably hit Sikes this coming weekend.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Went out to my secret spot in search of something legal to eat. Got out there at sunset and it was non stop action all night. We were using whole finger mullet and ly. Didn't catch anything to take home buy hooked up on some reds but spit the hook. We managed to get quite a few blue fish a hardhead and I caught at least a 10 pound sail cat. This was my personal Best and it was huge! I'm hoping soon I'll get a slot.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm at sikes now and caught this nice bull red on light tackle. Was a fun fight for sure!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

nice!


----------

